# ¿ Cómo convertir Teclado Ps/2 a Usb?



## rapsag52

Hola gente linda de por aqui.  jojoo sono muy cursi
bueno, por lo general cuando tengo una duda en cuanto electronica reviso aqui y encuentro la respuesta, soy estudiante de Electronca y obviamente tengo que hacer unas practicas y bla bla. bueno mi duda por la cual recurro a ustedes el dia de hoy es para saber si hay alguna forma de convertir un teclado ps/2 o del grueso; a USB ya que estube buscando en san google y dentro del foro pero lamentablemente no encontré mas que respuestas como "comprate un teclado usb, no te rompas la cabeza bla bla bla" pero como dije soy estudiante de electronica y lo tengo como practica para este parcial asi que pues agradeceria si alguien pudiera ayudarme a resolver mi tonta pero fastidiosa duda. o.o


de antemano muchas gracias

Gaspar


----------



## darielin

Hola colega:
La verda en estos momentos tenemos las mismas dudas, pues yo tambien tengo ese problemita.Mi teclado ps2 es nuevo y resulta ser que el puerto de mi mothwerboard se echo a perder asi que me gustaria que si encuentras la manera de adaptarle un teclado ps2 a el puerto usb me lo comunicaras.De igual manera yo lo hare si lo encuentro primero....
Saludos para todos y que les vaya lindo...
Chaito


----------



## tecnopc

hola me llamo gary sabes en el comercio venden adaptadores de ps2 a usb aca en chile valen como $1000 pesos 
adios


----------



## darielin

Hola colega:
La verdad te agradezco mucho tu ayuda pero en verdad me queda un poco lejos  y me resulta  un poco cara.Aqui en mi pais un teclado usb cuesta menos que eso que me dijistes asi que esa es la solucion mejor: comprar un teclado usb que aqui me cuesta 10 dolares.Saluditos reiterados y que les vaya lindo y no olvides si encuentras otra posible solucion responderme......


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

PS/2

Asignación de pines Pin Nombre Función 
1 +DATA Datos 
2 Reservado Reservado* 
3 GND Tierra 
4 Vcc +5V DC a 100mA 
5 +CLK Reloj 
6 Reservado Reservado** 

USB
Pin Nombre Color del Cable Descripción 
1 VCC Rojo +5V 
2 D- Blanco Data - 
3 D+ Verde Data + 
4 GND Negro Tierra 

Human-interface devices (HIDs)
Mice and keyboards are frequently fitted with USB connectors, but because most PC motherboards still retain PS/2 connectors for the keyboard and mouse as of 2007, they are often supplied with a small USB-to-PS/2 adaptor, allowing usage with either USB or PS/2 interface. There is no logic inside these adaptors: they make use of the fact that such HID interfaces are equipped with controllers that are capable of serving both the USB and the PS/2 protocol, and automatically detect which type of port they are plugged in to. Joysticks, keypads, tablets and other human-interface devices are also progressively migrating from MIDI, PC game port, and PS/2 connectors to USB.

Del poco inglés que sé, solo se conectan directamente los cuatro terminales, los de la fuente y los de dato.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## darielin

Muchisimas gracias colega:
La verdad eso lo hice una vez y no funciono pero de  todaz formas lo intentare de nuevo en estos momentos ya que no tengo nada que perder.Lo que sucede es que el puerto usb tiene ademas de los 5v +- tiene data+ y data- cosa que es distinto en el puerto ps-2 ya que tiene 5v -+  tiene data y reloj que son totalmente distintos, en lo unico que se parecen es que utilizan la misma alimentacion de 5v.De todas formas un millon de gracias y en cuanto haga la prueba te digo si resulto o no.
Muchisimos saludos para todos y que les vaya lindo......
Chaito
Darielin


----------



## Jos1957

La verdad que no se si se pueden publicar este tipo de mensajes pero mirá acá, tal vez esto te sirva: 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-29608786-adapt-de-usb-a-2-puertas-ps2-lect-cod-barras-teclado-_JM_

Suerte. 



Editado: Perdón, parece una cargada. Recién veo lo que piden por ese cacharrito. U$S25 c/u! 
Pero vi en otros lados que viene solo para el teclado y no como éste que también conecta el mouse y se que son muy baratos.


----------



## Scorpion79

Hello antes que nada, pero por fin se puede hacer la adaptación o no?


----------



## fdesergio

Hasta donde se son 2 cosas diferentes (protocolos de comunicacion),  de una manera pasiva (adaptando cables) no se puede hacer, se debe hacer de una manera activa (integrados de por medio) conclusion..................comprate el adaptador es lo mas adecuado,c hauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ArArgonath

Hola a todos.

Todos los aparatos que hacen la función de pasar de un protocolo a otro se les dice adaptador o bridge adaptor que en español hacen de puente.

Si es que sabes programar microcontroladores como los PIC, AVR, etc. puedes hacer tu mismo el circuito eso si el uC puede tener modulo usb o si no lo puedes hacer por soft.
Te recomiendo mucho que lo hagas de esta forma en vez de comprar algún IC que haga la conversión ya listo.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

espero que te sirva


----------



## tiago

ArArgonath dijo:


> Todos los aparatos que hacen la función de pasar de un protocolo a otro se les dice adaptador  ...


*
Transición* es lo correcto. 

Saludos.


----------

